# Steamtown 08



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The President day weekend got off to an outstanding turn out with a full schedule from 8:30 AM to 4:00 PM.  The variety on the tracks was representative of the wide range of interest in the gauge one hobby.  With three dual tracks that is about 45 live steamers enjoying the holiday weekend.

Mike Moore's big along with his small layout:
A  bunch of friends with greetings and well wishes for their fellow hobbyist as they gather at the track to start the day:










Mike Moore's small layout allow for the second area to enjoy live steam
Mike Peterland getting assistance in making live steam with a little help from above:










Tom Bowdler at his layout discussing the agenda for the day with Ryan:









More of the action with steamboys in the morning, end of a long day on the rails.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Charles.  Looking forward to seeing your post tomorrow with more pics and details.


----------



## WeltyksWhistles (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles,Looks like a great weekend.Looking Forward on seeing that GS-4 Run that Ryan has Rework for William.I know that He was Very happy that Ryan took on His Daylight.It is nice to have one ,and really nice to have one that is running at real scale main-line Speed.Have a Great Weekend.We are all looking forward to see Your Post Tomorrow.....


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The star of the show were the many coal fired engines:
Mogul
K27
NYC Hudson
PRR K4
Shay
Euro engine (at one time R. Finlayson's)

Justin and Jeff with the start up routine for the re-birth of a steam engine: Mogul to coal conversion









Someone is finding that coal firing is much more fun that RC operated steam:









Of great interest was Scott McDonalds offering on the rails:


















Keeping with the topic of most interesting, on Dr. Tom's spread:










Doug's fine engine BR03 and coaches:









Another engine that had some interest was the retrofitted GS4.  One new area were the "heaters" having install true tent radiant burners that resulted in a quiet run and very, very cool stack and smokebox (along with a Whistle box sound machine!):









Burners:


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Charles,
  Looks like a good time.  Can't wait for the next batch of pictures from todays running.  
Also, please tell Dr. Tom that he needs a hat!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, 

Thanks for the post! 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the good pictures. Unfortunately I have to miss this steamup due to a litter of puppies, which according to my wife, takes precedence.


----------



## NHSTEAMER (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello here are some of the photos I took this weekend enjoy

1stclass.mylargescale.com/NHSTEAMER/DSC00144.JPG


here is a photo for Dan
1stclass.mylargescale.com/NHSTEAMER/DSC00145.JPG


hi Dan/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif
1stclass.mylargescale.com/NHSTEAMER/DSC00180.JPG


My AC-12  fixed and running well/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif
1stclass.mylargescale.com/NHSTEAMER/DSC00183.JPG


Another 
1stclass.mylargescale.com/NHSTEAMER/DSC00185.JPG


this one is for Alan R.
1stclass.mylargescale.com/NHSTEAMER/DSC00191.JPG


sorry but i have to give her credit, my wife can run trains to. this is her first time running the GS-4
1stclass.mylargescale.com/NHSTEAMER/DSC00217.JPG


my thanks go out to Ryan and Charles the work they did on the GS-4 made it a great runner
1stclass.mylargescale.com/NHSTEAMER/DSC00222.JPG


and I must say WOW. Justin the stack talk on your coal K-27 is a sound to be heard!

Thank you all it was a great weekend


_(Bill, while you did well in using the width, height, & lock ratio features in the Insert/Edit Image dialog, that doesn't do anything about file size (i.e. all your image file sizes are in excess of 1MB) and that causes a big problem for individuals on slow dial-up connections, so images have been changed to links, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, 

Thanks for the post. CFs rule! (Of course then there's the narrow gauge side of me....) 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The Sunday session started off with a reefer block running from 8:30 to 12:30 operating with ice stops and engine changes.  The session was powered by either NKP or SP units.
Here the yard engine setup the reefer block and put into place the caboose for the proper crew as per the road in control:









The Berk with it's session to move the goodies along the Nickel Plate road:









Clearing cylinders out of the yard onto the mainline:









Swticher placing the Sp caboose in place:









A second Berk was utilized followed by a steam team from the SP:
Cab forward-









As indicated by Bill the most beautiful train in the world was even more attractive with the engineer at hand:









Pete made it, and enjoyed a delightful run with his EBT equipment:









Throughout the day was lots of coal firing, a full schedule of much variety and some unique locomotives


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles/Ryan, 

Looking forward to a "how to" on the true tent radiant burners.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

As implied in the earlier portion of this thread, coal firing is growing in popularity.   Though nothing currently manufactured offers out of the box experience with coal but many are finding a way to get involved.
A converted Aster K4 being fired and on a run with Ryan at the throttle:









Once the engine had that warm grow along with that aroma:









The pleasure of a coal fired run can be denote by their efforts being recognized by others:
Stan (owner) and Justin along wtih Ryan firing the Missouri Pacific 









Dr. Tom and his preparation of coal firing session:









An impression running session for the Bowdler Bros. Shay with coal sparks and a hot bed of black diamonds:









A special thanks to Mike, who find time to get several runs in at this past weekend:










Dave-
The burner tent design is basically well known, but getting it into the flues is the trick


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pictures.  Thanks for sharing.  By the way, what are all those trolleys sitting around in there?


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Charles, 
Thanks for the great pictures! We sure had a good time as usual. Friends and trains, it can't get much better. 
Fred, 
I still owe you for help with the coal Shay pump at Shay Days before the axle pump was installed but there is an old saying with truth to it ...God created some beautiful heads and the rest he covered up with.......hats! Sorry my friend. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone have a video of the Zepnyr running? Jerry


----------



## rgorski (Feb 12, 2008)

John,
The meet was held at the Scranton Troley museum in Scranton Pa. The steam railroads were set up in the museum's restoration shop. So the trolley cars that you see in the pictures are in there for restoration. 

The weekend was a great time as always. I especially enjoyed watching the many different coal fired engines. Hope to see everyone there again next year if not sooner at another event.
Rob Gorski


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Anyone have a video of the Zepnyr running? Jerry


Here you go! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuhN1dEq1II 

Scott


----------



## Slipped Eccentric (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pictures as always Charles!  Nice ones you you as well Bill, a pleasure to meet you and thank you for the compliment on my K27.  It was nice to see everyone again and catch up with friends.  The event being so close to home I was able to talk a few people into coming up and seeing what my hobby/obsession is all about.  I ended up with more pictures than I realised at first as it appears that Jeff sporatically shanghied my camera and snapped away.

First up a couple artsy CF shots for Alan:


















Jeff's niceely lit, radio controlled C16








Complete with engineer and fireman









Jason and Noel dicussing a mystery in a box









Jon's wonderful Ditcher









The glow from Stan's Missouri Pacific Mountain.  This engine is so lanky and ungainley that it's beautiful and it runs and runs and runs.  I just love it. 









A new project for Jeff (thats just way too clean!).









And finally me getting ready to gas out the building with some coal pilfered from behind Steamtown's roundhouse (next to Rob's Lumberjack)









See everyone again soon!

John, the meet was not actually held in Steamtown but in the Trolley Museum here in Scranton.  The trolleys are in various stages of repair inside the museum.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There were so many folk with cameras that I didn't bother to take many pics.  Here's one I did for the wife to show her the decrepit trolley that was in the middle of the main loop.










I did get a photo of the Zephyr in action - neat machine!










Mike's small track was a quiet haven for those of us with smaller tastes.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the Z video! I'm getting one of the track powered ones. Jerry


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here's a link to a new video of Tom Bowdler's Modified Regner "Konrad" in steam. This is the one that is prominently displayed on the cover of the latest Steam in the Garden. Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Thnz6Na2UCE 

I've also put together a photo montage of stills I took this past weekend. Its at this link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzfYPnKdekA 

Enjoy! 

Scott


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott
Enjoy I did, thanks for your time and effort putting forth a fine photo essay.


----------

